# Bob sykes help.



## Fishingismylife (May 15, 2013)

If you were to go to Bob Sykes, how/where on the pier would you fish for Flounder, Reds, and Sheepshead? Thank you!


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Flounder the beginning is much better, sheepshead I would do anywhere in the middle on the pilings (just go up and down the bridge where people are not fishing at and throw out) Reds I would have to say the end on both sides usually around 10 to 3 in the morning using either menhaden cut in half, pinfish live (which alot of people dont prefer but I dont mind) or even shrimp(which would be like my last resort) Also if you catch any smaller game fish like what people call ground mullet and such wouldnt hurt either. But this is all opinions some else might know better but that is what I would do.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't go to the end for bull reds. Everyone does that & truth be told, there are MUCH more productive areas on the bridge for bulls. Approximately halfway down on the Gulf Breeze side is where almost all of our bulls have come from out there.

I have never caught one on pinfish. Tried both live & dead many times & never even had a red scream off with one. Menhaden are alright, but everything else tears them up if a bull doesn't find them first. The best bait to use if you don't want to throw artificials out there is either white trout, ground mullet, or croaker. The head half of any of those three is usually the best bet. 

Good luck man.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Pinfish is awesome for speckled trout.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Go on the dock and throw top waters towards the bridge. Aim for the deepest water you can while still throwing towards the bridge.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

when I said end I mean the part just about where the bicycle sign is on the left hand side on the main bridge is usually where I fish for them.


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

tha fish knows his stuff that same advice he gave u has put me on the fish more than a few times at bob sikes


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> Approximately halfway down on the Gulf Breeze side is where almost all of our bulls have come from out there.


That's where to go if you want to be wore out from the bulls. Between the 4th and 6th bridge light :yes:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> That's where to go if you want to be wore out from the bulls. Between the 4th and 6th bridge light :yes:


Shutup about which lights are the best Smarty. :thumbup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's how I used to keep up with it. Count the light poles, if they had no lights I would count the expansion joints in the bridge there's usually 1 piling between each exp. joint & 1 at each joint on the older bridges.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Shutup about which lights are the best Smarty. :thumbup:


Uh Smarty Dont post all them Pics when he talks Smarty. :no:


----------

